# Yay spring!!!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This is a happy post! Spring is finally here, temperatures are going up and up, it was 85 today! The grass is finally growing! Merry Oaks Family Farm is erupting!!! Our chick brooder has around 65 chicks in it and we just moved 15 ducklings to their new pen. And most important we have 13 baby goats. I am VERY pleased with how they are growing this year One of my dam raised buckling weighed 11 ½ lbs at birth and 22 at 2 weeks. One of my cats had 5 kittens on Monday, Dr. Pepper, Coke, Sprite, Mountain Dew and Fanta. And another one is pregnant. Anybody want kittens?!?!?!? I think we have 19 now. This post is filled with exclamation marks because I am so happy!!!!! Thank You God for SPRING.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are going well.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Careful the Michigan and Canada people are on the verge of revolt! Hahaha just kidding


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

ya, send that really warm weather up here to Canada!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy you are feeling such joy! I can't wait to see the ground with no snow!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

It was nice here today too.  The sun was out and almost all of the snow and ice is melted!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

It was so nice here today my winter kids were unsure of what to do. All 5 of them were breathing heavy and it was only 80 degrees.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry I am making you jealous Why don't y'all move to NC? Then I could give you some kittens.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I might be able to spare just a little warm weather for you Mamaboyd, just have to figure out how to get it up there


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks lol. Saturday and Sunday are supposed to get up to 10 degrees Celsius, that is 50 degrees Farenheit, I can deal with that  Of course with a bit of rain hehe


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I feel sorry for all you people up north. I got some pictures of the kittens.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy for you but jealous too. We are excited that last night was the first night the goat water didn't freeze:wahoo:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow 85 degrees? That's more like summer weather here. And I thought 50's were warm... Today is supposed to get 36 degrees though, so it won't be too bad  Though snow and rain is also supposed to come. Cute kittens, I love their names!  This Sunday it's supposed to be 60, so I can't wait for that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The kittens are adorable


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought their mother was done having kittens, i guess not


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute kitties! We are going to be in the 60's with rain today and a wintery mix tonight!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

ugh, so much for it being warm today...it is raw ,windy and very rainy! Good thing is the snow is melting, bad thing is, it is terribly muddy now lol. Your kittens are adorable


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I remember those days when spring erupted. it's such a rejuvenating feeling! ah....I miss the seasons......

those kitties are SOO cute! my favourite is Sprite.


----------

